# Ultra high end gaming rig



## vishalselvan (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll be setting up a gaming rig in March.Here's the config which I've thought up of,any suggestions would be nice.
1) Psu- Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 1000W
2) Ram- G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 16 GB
3) Hdd- WD Caviar Green 3 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive
4) SSD-OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive
5)Processor-Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7 3770K
6)Motherboard-ASRock Fatal1ty Z77  or it's equivalent(recommend some in the same price range please)
7)Custom cooler- Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler
8)Cabinet-Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Transparent Side Panel Mid Towe
9)Gpu-Asus NVIDIA GTX 690 4 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card (or) zotac's gtx 690 (or) maybe a gtx 680(not really sure) any other cards worth waiting for or checking out?
10)3 monitors for a multimonitor setup,I need 21-24 inches with full HD support and 2ms response (or 5ms if it doesn't make a difference in gaming).Price of the monitors can be around 10-11k
This is about it i guess


----------



## draco21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Why not give a budget.

If possible fill the template *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html[copy paste and answer]

also this Dell UltraSharp U2211H 54.6cm (21.5) Monitor Details | Dell India 

is your best bet in monitors (IPS PANEL)

also march is far away so maybe you should come back later....
Prices may go down and better parts may be available you know


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 2, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Why not give a budget.
> 
> If possible fill the template *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html[copy paste and answer]
> 
> ...



Alright but most of these are going to remain this way i think,maybe a few changes but the core config will stay the same I assume

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: GAMING to the max with 3 hd monitors at max settings and the pc should last for atleast 3 years.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Right now,with these components it's sitting at 1.5 lakh without the monitors.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Not really.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:3tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:I want to buy 3 monitors,full hd,21-24 inches

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: No amd processors.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: March

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I have a basic idea of it but I will do it with an assembler,rather not take any chances.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I'll buy from flipkart and maybe other sites similar to it like grabmore.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Nope


----------



## draco21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Radeon HD 7990 And GeForce GTX 690: Bring Out The Big Guns : Radeon HD 7990 And GeForce GTX 690 Duke It Out

dont you think 7990 is better than 690??[for gaming]

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 58.4cm (23) Monitor with LED Details | Dell India

very nice monitor buy if you can


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2013)

*@ OP*

If you want the system to last for 3 years with a 150k budget, then i seriously suggest to wait for 3-4 months if you can.
Haswell will be out by "May" and you can grab that. Besides, updated gpu's from nvidia and amd are also gonna arrive by then with further improved performance
and i reckon they will be worthy improvements.

So wait it out if you can mate. Else we will suggest some existing hardware.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 2, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> 7)Custom cooler- Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler
> 8)Cabinet-Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat Transparent Side Panel Mid Towe



these components for a 1.5 Lakh rig......


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 3, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> these components for a 1.5 Lakh rig......



 have to cheap out on something



vickybat said:


> *@ OP*
> 
> If you want the system to last for 3 years with a 150k budget, then i seriously suggest to wait for 3-4 months if you can.
> Haswell will be out by "May" and you can grab that. Besides, updated gpu's from nvidia and amd are also gonna arrive by then with further improved performance
> ...



kay,I'll wait but you also recommend existing hardware just so I can see what's good


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 4, 2013)

OFF-TOPIC..
But, is it really worth it to wait till May? As I am also gonna build a rig ~90k.. What are the expectations from Kepler refresh and Haswell?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2013)

hmm...lets see..
Kepler refresh: expect compute performance form nvidia again(*crossing fingers*)
hashwell:OMGWTFBBQ single thread perf form intel..


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 4, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm...lets see..
> Kepler refresh: expect compute performance form nvidia again(*crossing fingers*)
> hashwell:OMGWTFBBQ single thread perf form intel..



Huh? :/


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2013)

u asked for expectations...i gave you what is expected.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 4, 2013)

Is Haswell worth the wait?
Is Kepler Refresh worth the wait??


----------



## Myth (Jan 4, 2013)

Expect a substantial performance advantage as a minimum, but at a price.
Good things are never cheap and least of all right after their launch. Your 90k might accomodate them, but not without compromising on other components.
It will take a few months for the prices to settle down to their actuals.
And if gaming is the sole priority, a SB can even last you a very long time. Better to focus on the GPU though.

PS: If you plan on waiting, you might be waiting for a much longer time to actually purchase them.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Is Haswell worth the wait?
> Is Kepler Refresh worth the wait??


for me its not worth it..wont be seeing anything ground braking..


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 4, 2013)

i5-4670K anyone?


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 4, 2013)

i5 4500k is what i want..


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> OFF-TOPIC..
> But, is it really worth it to wait till May? As I am also gonna build a rig ~90k.. What are the expectations from Kepler refresh and Haswell?



I think the changes will not be a game changer and they won't affect your gaming as most games depend more on your gpu


----------



## vickybat (Jan 4, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Is Haswell worth the wait?
> Is Kepler Refresh worth the wait??



*Kepler refresh -* More emphasis on performance/watt & compute

*GCN refresh -*   More emphasis on everything ( This has some potential and will bring it to nvidia head on this time)

*Haswell -* Honestly, this will be groundbreaking. Expect some interesting cpu parts which not only will give phenomenal performance but also take performance /watt to a whole new level.
                  Amd's most serious threat yet. Steamroller has to be really good or else its gameover.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 4, 2013)

news.softpedia.com/news/Haswell-Will-Have-a-Powerfull-GPU-Thanks-to-Crystalwell-Technology-263569.shtml

They say it will be very expensive for Intel initially..


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 5, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> have to cheap out on something
> 
> 
> 
> kay,I'll wait but you also recommend existing hardware just so I can see what's good



I would suggest you to get a good cabinet like CM Storm Stryker, its worth every penny and believe me investing in a good cabby is always a good thing, you can use it for atleast 5 years


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 5, 2013)

Guys, I am thinking to build a PC in March-May.. Will it be wise to start a thread now? I am not interested in Haswell, as it would be very expensive.. So, shall I create a separate thread now?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 5, 2013)

No, start before one month max, not before that.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 5, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> I would suggest you to get a good cabinet like CM Storm Stryker, its worth every penny and believe me investing in a good cabby is always a good thing, you can use it for atleast 5 years



what about haf922,storm stryker ain't available in flipkart


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 7, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> what about haf922,storm stryker ain't available in flipkart



in flipkart its being available and sometimes its suddenly going out of stock. Any way as of now its available @ Theitdepot - Cooler Master Storm Stryker ATX Mid Tower Chassis (SGC-5000W-KWN1) for 11.8 K, don't cheap out on Cabinet & PSU for a costly rig.

Watch some video reviews of some good cabinets you will know the difference for your self.
Storm Stryker
Storm Tropper (Black version of stryker)
HAF X
HAF 932
etc...


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I think Trooper or Stryker is better because of the weight of the system, I mean when its over 20 kg then you really need a handle to transport it or lift it. HAF X has some features for some better cooling for GPU but Storm Trooper is good overall. I saw many reviews and comparison charts and found out that Trooper is a better deal even if you look at performance side.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 7, 2013)

I may sound like a noob  but what are the differences between haf 922 and storm stryker? both are mid towers and they provide good airflow.As gameranand mentioned,there will be a handle.Anything else?


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 7, 2013)

1) processor-Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7 3770K Processor- Rs 19800
2) motherboard-ASUS Rampage IV Extreme- Rs27500
3) ram-G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 16 GB-  Rs 6000
4) gpu-Asus NVIDIA GTX 690- Rs 65000
5) cabinet-
6) hdd-seagate 2tb- Rs 5900
7) ssd-OCZ Agility 3 240 GB- Rs 13000
8) opd-asus dvd w - Rs 1000
9) cooler-Corsair H100 Cooler -Rs 7000
0) psu-Seasonic SS1050-XM 1050 Watts- Rs 13500


Total at 158700...........without the cabinet and monitors ofcourse....top end components used and is an overkill but heck buy this monster and you probably have  a better computer than rajnikant ...if i were you i would cut the seagate and get a 480gb ssd for 20k .......the cabinet is highly important for the build as more than the cooling i think holding all the components inside will be an issue...i would slightly tip towards the corsair 800d obsidian its probably the best cabinet out there....and for the monitors i would suggest getting a tn display of response time 2-5ms instead of an ips panel(respose time 10-20ms) if you play sniper games mostly for anything other than that ips wins anyday (ghosting is the only problem)
yeah that's about it

also avoid cooler master psu's go for corsair or seasonic is pretty good


----------



## draco21 (Jan 7, 2013)

For better display quality, Dell S2240L 21.5 inch Monitor with LED

For lower response time , BenQ 24 inch LED - GL2450HM Monitor: Flipkart.com


Difference  5 milliseconds ( it would matter while sniping, would not with other games)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 7, 2013)

Just so you know, Haswell should be worth it! On top of it, there will be a newer rev USB 3.0 with 10Gb/s threshold support.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> I'll be setting up a gaming rig in March.



End of story. Come back in late February.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 7, 2013)

change is the only constant and the process is continuous therefore.....one should not wait if he has a gtx 690 in his cabinet trust me on this no matter how much you ask for about cpu's....there are no i repeat no games in the near future that are cpu oriented


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2013)

no offence, but i find 1lakh + rigs pointless.. buy a gtx 690 SLI and in the next month direct x 12 or something new comes up.. then what ? it will all go down..
Better buy a 60k rig, save the rest of the money for a future upgrade.. trust me it will be able to max out everything for atleast 1-2 years
after which you can upgrade again, if u wish ..


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 8, 2013)

i agree some components are basically an overkill for gaming like the i7 for example but the gtx 690 is a beast if i had the money i would probably wait for the 8 series sea islands to come out or i would 2Xcs the devil13


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 8, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> change is the only constant and the process is continuous therefore.....one should not wait if he has a gtx 690 in his cabinet trust me on this no matter how much you ask for about cpu's....there are no i repeat no games in the near future that are cpu oriented


how could u be so sure???

for eg gta 4 was cpu dependent (badly coded) if gta5 comes to pc i think it will also follow the same .....


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!!



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> i agree some components are basically an overkill for gaming like the i7 for example but the gtx 690 is a beast if i had the money i would probably wait for the 8 series sea islands to come out or i would 2Xcs the devil13



limited supply of devil 13 it seems,donno if it'll come to india in the first place.One site said that they made a thousand or so cards.



Nerevarine said:


> no offence, but i find 1lakh + rigs pointless.. buy a gtx 690 SLI and in the next month direct x 12 or something new comes up.. then what ? it will all go down..
> Better buy a 60k rig, save the rest of the money for a future upgrade.. trust me it will be able to max out everything for atleast 1-2 years
> after which you can upgrade again, if u wish ..



As he mentioned,change is continuous,I'll go on waiting for the next best thing if I start now!!



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> 1) processor-Intel 3.5 GHz LGA 1155 Core i7 3770K Processor- Rs 19800
> 2) motherboard-ASUS Rampage IV Extreme- Rs27500
> 3) ram-G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 16 GB-  Rs 6000
> 4) gpu-Asus NVIDIA GTX 690- Rs 65000
> ...



Alright man,will do,I'll just have to get an okay from my dad coz the budget I put forth was 1.5 lakh with the cheaper cabinet and cm psu and without the liquid cooler.Do I really need a liquid cooler?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 8, 2013)

BTW, getting a 27K Motherboard is not a good choice if you ask me. Are you going to run your Processor at 5.2 GHz speed all the time? Get something within 20K. In fact Sabertooth Z77 is a very good choice for you.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 8, 2013)

Cilus said:


> BTW, getting a 27K Motherboard is not a good choice if you ask me. Are you going to run your Processor at 5.2 GHz speed all the time? Get something within 20K. In fact Sabertooth Z77 is a very good choice for you.


lol yeah,that was what I was thinking too!! sabertooth and maximus 5 formula seem good! THe only thing is I don't know whether the strom strykers fans will be enough or whether I really need to get a costly liquid cooler

oh,looks i can't use  maximus 5 as it is e atx,sabertooth it is then


----------



## warfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

If you are not planning to overclock then why go for a k series cpu, z77 motherboard and a custom CPU cooler? 

If not going to overclock then I would suggest an i5 3570/i7 3770 with h77 and invest the saved money on a better graphics card or ssd.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 8, 2013)

the difference between an i7 3770 and i7 3770k is a thousand bucks and I'm not planning on doing it anytime soon,but maybe in the future,I might so why regret it later....that's why and the custom cpu cooler is one of the cheapest and best solutions for keeping the temp lowe IF you're  not overclocking because apparently intel's stock cooler doesn't do a good job it seems

Is the H100 completely safe? the possibility of a leak just frightens the crap out of me!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

before jumping around screaming crossfire and SLI, ponder a bit on the phenomenon of microstutter. single gpu setups are way better than multi gpu. microstutter can make 120FPS feel like 20FPS. read articles. ask on forums and decide before you jump in. 

the H100 is Completely safe. otherwise corsair wouldnt have released it. btw, AFAIK, it doesnt use water. it uses a non-conductive liquid coolant with high specific heat capacity. incase you spring a leak, your hardware will not short circuit. 

if you are going for Gaming only, then i7 is overkill. i5 will perform cool. even with Crysis 3 on highest settings [it recommends i7 for highest settings]. 

and if you sit around for the next gen GPUs, and purchase them on launch, your budget will exceed. better go with a 7950, OC it to within 7970 levels [or simply go for a 7970, wateva] and then change it when the price of the next gen GPUs settle down.

oh and going for a K-series proccy and not OCing it is Criminal.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> before jumping around screaming crossfire and SLI, ponder a bit on the phenomenon of microstutter. single gpu setups are way better than multi gpu. microstutter can make 120FPS feel like 20FPS. read articles. ask on forums and decide before you jump in.
> 
> the H100 is Completely safe. otherwise corsair wouldnt have released it. btw, AFAIK, it doesnt use water. it uses a non-conductive liquid coolant with high specific heat capacity. incase you spring a leak, your hardware will not short circuit.
> 
> ...



Duly noted!! oh yeah,i read a bit about the micro stuttering!! The thing is I've been dying to play on triple monitor and well,the only way to do that is with a dual gpu. Thanks for your info 'bout the h100,will definitely get it(hope it's easy to install!)


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes its easy to install. comes with thumbscrews and all.. but if you ask me, i am a Tool man. i dont trust thumbscrews.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> Duly noted!! oh yeah,i read a bit about the micro stuttering!! The thing is I've been dying to play on triple monitor and well,the only way to do that is with a dual gpu. Thanks for your info 'bout the h100,will definitely get it(hope it's easy to install!)



Go for SLI if you want to play in triple monitors. 680 sli or even 670 sli is your best bet. 

Next week, hardocp will publish a review of asus gtx 670 dcII 4gb in SLI and compare it with various setups including 7950 and 7970 crossfire. That will really help to cement your decision.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 8, 2013)

vishalselvan said:


> Thanks guys!!
> Alright man,will do,I'll just have to get an okay from my dad coz the budget I put forth was 1.5 lakh with the cheaper cabinet and cm psu and without the liquid cooler.Do I really need a liquid cooler?



Asus makes the best boards out there and RAMPAGE 4 EXTREME is their flagship board....there's nothing wrong in it.....for the same price there's GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 which uses 3rd gen ichip's new architechture's and is a touch faster but i would stick with asus...as it's failure rates are zero and it's a board built for CRAZY oc'ing.....if you want to go for a cheaper board you can go for a ASUS P8Z77-V PRO......its just as awesome and reduces the total from 158700 to 147200 (will be lesser if you buy locally).............ThHREE THINGS I WANT TO CLEAR

1) DO NOT GO WITH A CHEAP CABINET WITH THESE KINDA COMPONENTS.....THERE WONT BE ADEQUATE SPACE LEFT FOR AIRFLOW AND YOUR MACHINE WILL SHOW ABNORMAL TEMPERATURE'S AT STOCK FORGET ABOUT OC'ING PLUS CABLE MANAGEMENT.....DESIGNING A CABINET REQUIRE'S A GOOD SHARE OF R&D ....CHOOSING A CABINET IS ABOUT STYLE TO MANY INCLUDING ME....BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS SPACE..AIRFLOW...AND FUTURE UPGRADES......THE CORSAIR 800D IS THE ULTIMATE CABINET..ITS ALL WORK NO STYLE IF YOU TAKE IT IN THAT WAY...PLUS PLENTY OF SPACE FOR FUTURE UPGRADES AND L.COOLERS AND CABLE MANAGEMENT IS HEAVENLY.....IN SHORT A SERIOUS ALL WORK NO SHOW CABINET  

2) AT STOCK SPEEDS YOU DON'T NEED A LIQUID COOLER...A GOOD CABINET WILL DO FOR NOW.....BUT BEFORE OC'ING GET THE L.COOLER (IF POSSIBLE SOME LIQUID NITROGEN OR HELIUM IF YOU GO FURTHER + MASKS)

3) DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT GO FOR COOLER MASTER PSU'S............GO FOR CORSAIR OR SEASONIC (I'D CHOOSE THE SECOND)

SABERTOOTH IS A GOOD BUILT BOARD AGAIN ITS ASUS BUT THE ONLY CON IS SABERTOOTH HAS LESS OC'ING (NOT INCASE OF A 990FX) THAN A MSI Z77 GD65(WHICH IS A GOOD AMOUNT LESS THAN THE SABERTOOTH)....THEREFORE IF YOU HAVE THE BUDGET GO FOR THE R4...EVERY PENNY IS WORTH IT 


I AGREE FOR GAMING I7 IS AN OVERKILL....BUT HE WILL GAIN ON MULTI THREADED APPLICATION...AND MULTI TASKING WOULD BE A BREEZE.....

AS FOR A MULTI MONITOR SETUP YOU NEED A GOOD CARD WITH HIGH VRAM I WOULD DO THE SAME WITH JUST A 7950 AND I THINK I'LL BE SUCCESSFUL....THE GTX 690 IS 4GB'S OF BRUTE FORCE....I THINK IT CAN RUN 6 MONITORS WITH ONE GPU........BEST OF LUCK WITH THE BUILD AND DO SHARE THE PRICES YOU BOUGHT THEM AT WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED



warfreak said:


> If you are not planning to overclock then why go for a k series cpu, z77 motherboard and a custom CPU cooler?
> 
> If not going to overclock then I would suggest an i5 3570/i7 3770 with h77 and invest the saved money on a better graphics card or ssd.



HE'S GETTING A GTX 690...WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY A BETTER GRAPHICS CARD??


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 8, 2013)

Rampage iv extreme is an lga 2011 socket mobo,not an lga 1155 socket one.I guess u meant maximus v extreme as i7 3770k needs lga 1155 socket.


----------



## vishalselvan (Jan 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Go for SLI if you want to play in triple monitors. 680 sli or even 670 sli is your best bet.
> 
> Next week, hardocp will publish a review of asus gtx 670 dcII 4gb in SLI and compare it with various setups including 7950 and 7970 crossfire. That will really help to cement your decision.


woot!! right on time too!!



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> Asus makes the best boards out there and RAMPAGE 4 EXTREME is their flagship board....there's nothing wrong in it.....for the same price there's GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 which uses 3rd gen ichip's new architechture's and is a touch faster but i would stick with asus...as it's failure rates are zero and it's a board built for CRAZY oc'ing.....if you want to go for a cheaper board you can go for a ASUS P8Z77-V PRO......its just as awesome and reduces the total from 158700 to 147200 (will be lesser if you buy locally).............ThHREE THINGS I WANT TO CLEAR
> 
> 1) DO NOT GO WITH A CHEAP CABINET WITH THESE KINDA COMPONENTS.....THERE WONT BE ADEQUATE SPACE LEFT FOR AIRFLOW AND YOUR MACHINE WILL SHOW ABNORMAL TEMPERATURE'S AT STOCK FORGET ABOUT OC'ING PLUS CABLE MANAGEMENT.....DESIGNING A CABINET REQUIRE'S A GOOD SHARE OF R&D ....CHOOSING A CABINET IS ABOUT STYLE TO MANY INCLUDING ME....BUT THE MOST IMPORTANT THING IS SPACE..AIRFLOW...AND FUTURE UPGRADES......THE CORSAIR 800D IS THE ULTIMATE CABINET..ITS ALL WORK NO STYLE IF YOU TAKE IT IN THAT WAY...PLUS PLENTY OF SPACE FOR FUTURE UPGRADES AND L.COOLERS AND CABLE MANAGEMENT IS HEAVENLY.....IN SHORT A SERIOUS ALL WORK NO SHOW CABINET
> 
> ...


Definitely man,appreciate the help.Yeah,I did some research and a good cabinet is essential,so it's going to be the HAF 932 or HAF X,both of them are nice and big with airflow.Yep,coolermaster does not make the best psus,I thought that I should go for what I chose because it was cheaper,well,I then checked out Seasonic's 1050W psu for 15k,I think I'll get that. As for the i7,I just wanna be future proof,atleast for some time


----------



## Myth (Jan 9, 2013)

High and/or longer OC will require a liquid cooler. Air coolers have their limits.
Prefer Corsair over Seasonic. HX1050,AX1200


----------

